# Murphy’s Machinery, Menston, January 2015



## Wakey Lad (Feb 1, 2015)

G.L Murphy Machinery Ltd. was an industrial parts manufacturer established in 1930. They were based in a mill named Imperial Works on the rural outskirts of Menston in West Yorkshire. 

The company made tools, belt driven machinery, transmissions and electrical equipment, specialising in items for tanners and leather manufacturers in addition to glue and gelatine plants. 

They produced batch runs of specialist components and carried out renovation work on various machine parts.

The factory closed in 2002.

Visited a few times over the years but its always nice to see inside here.






























































[/url]





















Thanks for looking​


----------



## smiler (Feb 1, 2015)

That is good, no sign of the metal magpies or folks fascinated by fire just the pigeons and although they have scared the crap out of me on occasions I find them preferably to the aforementioned, I Liked it, Thanks


----------



## Conrad (Feb 1, 2015)

Really nice shots.


----------



## Chopper (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice to see it graf free. Nice set


----------



## mookster (Feb 1, 2015)

Must see this place this year! My kind of place all over...


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 1, 2015)

Great mate lovely photos well done


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 2, 2015)

Lovely shot man


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 2, 2015)

What a belter!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 2, 2015)

Lovely little place this. Really enjoyed my visit here. Nice set mate.


----------



## KARRR (Feb 11, 2015)

This place looks amazing! Beautifully photographed!


----------



## Dugie (Feb 12, 2015)

Awesome looking place, this is most definitely now on my to visit list 

Great photos as well!

Dugie


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 12, 2015)

Great pics of the old place xx


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 13, 2015)

What an awesome place! Your photos do it justice, such beautiful light in there. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jmcjnr (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope a group get together and restore that place. Jim


----------

